# ==>Family Sponsored 489 visa EOI waiting.<==



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Dear All,

Please share your information and help others who applied for 489 visa (Family Sponsored) and waiting for EOI.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone who applied for 489 family sponsored visa?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

As now its is written SUBMITTED in status, what will they write when they send invitation?
Would they write INVITED?


----------



## nap123 (Jul 13, 2015)

I guess we don't have much 489 Visa applicants waiting for EOI......


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, I'm on the same boat. Cheers


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Please add your data here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mCQpq8_KbGCPYgE7GHgeEkXnDVuWJrErLg2EdtyDdJc/


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

captainm said:


> Hi, I'm on the same boat. Cheers


Dear Sir,

Thanks for acknowledging us that you in our boat.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Dear All,

Please share your information and help others who applied for 489 visa (Family Sponsored) and waiting for EOI.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

From where you get this information?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy guys.

All of you have been eagerly waiting. I hope all things go well on you all's case.

I have a few queries. This is on behalf of my friend who is applied for 489 (family sponsored)and got invitation.

Now, he has claimed 5 points for work experience. However, he hasnt verified it from Engineers Australia. Firstly, I hope it is possible for DBIP to give these points to the candidate. 

My questions:
-Is it possible to claim points for work without having it verified from Engineers Australia, hoping that DBIP would itself check and verify the work experience.
-At what stage does DBIP give these points?
-What documents are needed for this claim?
-Does he have to upload the documents at the visa application stage?
-Does it take a little longer than usual for this kind of case?
-Processing time?

Sorry for asking so many questions at once. If anybody knows the answers, please help.

Thanks guys
Best of luck
Cheers


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone waiting for 489(FS) EOI invitation?


----------



## nap123 (Jul 13, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> From where you get this information?




SkillSelect


go through the occupation ceilings & invitation rounds tab


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi 
I have applied for 489FS. I got the invite in July round and lodged my visa application today.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 489FS. I got the invite in July round and lodged my visa application today.


Thanx for reply. Can u tell me when did u applied your EOI, how much points you have and in which occupation list you applied?


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Thanx for reply. Can u tell me when did u applied your EOI, how much points you have and in which occupation list you applied?


I applied for EOI on 30th June with 65pts in electronic engineering occupation. My parents are my sponsorers, they live in darwin (NT).


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> I applied for EOI on 30th June with 65pts in electronic engineering occupation. My parents are my sponsorers, they live in darwin (NT).



Lucky one!


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Lucky one!


Hope l'm lucky enough to get the grant before Christmas holidays. The waiting list for 489 worries me a lot.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone waiting for 489(FS) EOI invitation?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone waiting for 489(FS) EOI invitation?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello friends

I have a doubt regarding family sponsorship visa. please provide clarity

1. Is it necessary that sponsor must be living in regional area or he can live in any area like melbourne??

2. Can my brother in law (Sister's husband) can sponsor me?

3. Can my Cousin Sponsor me?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

mndp50 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have a doubt regarding family sponsorship visa. please provide clarity
> 
> ...


Dear Sir,

1) For 489 your sponsored must live in designated area and Victoria state is fully designated area. Sponsored can live any where in Victoria and sponsor you.

2) Your sister can only sponsor you (blood relation) in your case if she got her PR or citizenship.

3)Only blood relatives can sponsor.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

I think cousin can sponsor


----------



## MAS343 (Aug 19, 2015)

how about Uncle?
can my who is citizen since last 15 years sponsor me?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:

child or stepchild
parent or step-parent
brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
grandparent or first cousin.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

MAS343 said:


> how about Uncle?
> can my who is citizen since last 15 years sponsor me?


I think adoption is required.


----------



## MAS343 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks
Here is my brief profile info, please guide for further action.
I am 29 years, ACCA finalist with more than 5 years of experience, BSc hons from oxford brookes uni will be earned soon and IELTS as well.
Can my application be successful? Also tell me which IELTS category should be given (general or academic)?

Thank you once again


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

MAS343 said:


> Thanks
> Here is my brief profile info, please guide for further action.
> I am 29 years, ACCA finalist with more than 5 years of experience, BSc hons from oxford brookes uni will be earned soon and IELTS as well.
> Can my application be successful? Also tell me which IELTS category should be given (general or academic)?
> ...


You can adopt any IELTS category for file purpose but it suppose that General is little bit easy than Academic.


----------



## agiri (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi 
I have applied for 489 family sponsered with 60 points, still waiting for the invite. I heard that its impossible to get the invitation at 60 points ??


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

agiri said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 489 family sponsered with 60 points, still waiting for the invite. I heard that its impossible to get the invitation at 60 points ??


Can you create your signature so that we can see when you lodged your EOI. In addition, their is no doubt that invitation for 489 visa is very less.

Please be in contact with us because candidates who applied for 489 (family sponsored ) are very less.


----------



## agiri (Jan 27, 2013)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Can you create your signature so that we can see when you lodged your EOI. In addition, their is no doubt that invitation for 489 visa is very less.
> 
> Please be in contact with us because candidates who applied for 489 (family sponsored ) are very less.


Will create the signature soon... And definitely will be in contact . I have applied in January , family sponsored visa 489 for ACT ..


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

I hope to join this group soon. Will take IELTS next month.
So far as I know, for FS 489, usually we need to wait up to 6 months to get invitation if 60 points. So let try to take another exam to increase points during waiting. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

RyanNguyen said:


> I hope to join this group soon. Will take IELTS next month.
> So far as I know, for FS 489, usually we need to wait up to 6 months to get invitation if 60 points. So let try to take another exam to increase points during waiting.
> Good luck everyone!


Dear Sir,

It is not a thumb rule that we have to wait for 6 months; actually its matter of chance. I know some people who got EOI in 489(FS) visa on very next day of their apply.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> It is not a thumb rule that we have to wait for 6 months; actually its matter of chance. I know some people who got EOI in 489(FS) visa on very next day of their apply.


I haven't heard someone with 60 points can get invitation in next days. With 65 points as I read through this thread, yes we have one member here.
And yeap...it's not a thumb rule as I mentioned it's normally, not always ;-) 

If you know someone with 60 points for 489 FS and get invitation next days or 1 month, that guy should be super lucky. :eyebrows:


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

RyanNguyen said:


> I haven't heard someone with 60 points can get invitation in next days. With 65 points as I read through this thread, yes we have one member here.
> And yeap...it's not a thumb rule as I mentioned it's normally, not always ;-)
> 
> If you know someone with 60 points for 489 FS and get invitation next days or 1 month, that guy should be super lucky. :eyebrows:


Dear Sir,

Yes it is true that candidate who has more points will get invitation earlier than others. As time is passing the competition is getting harder and even policies are changing. If you read blogs of previous years you will get people of your case who get invitation in a month. 

By the way, be in contact with us as candidates who applied for 489 (FS) are very less and we have to update each other. In addition, please create your signature so that we can know your more details.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all
Any updates on 489FS. I know a few got invited in sept round. Did anyone get a grant in this category. Its been quite for a long time. As for me uploaded all thincluding spouse english evidence, pcc and meds. Its been 4 weeks still counting. Resigned job too and completed all formalities with the office. No work now sitting at and speculating all unwanted issues. Keep in touch people.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

mndp50 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have a doubt regarding family sponsorship visa. please provide clarity
> 
> ...



1. Sponsored must be living in designated Area (u can find list of designated are from their site)
2. No, only sister (if she has PR or Citizenship).
3. No, sponsored must be real blood or who adopts.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Anyone here who is waiting for 489(Family Sponsor) invitation?


----------



## protocol (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear all,

Please count me in, as i do have submitted my FS 489 EOI on 12th OCT 2015 with 65 points in Computer network professionals.Waiting for invitation.

As we know we have very few candidates here for FS 489 class and hence tracking progress of each other will definitely help us.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for joining this forum. Yes, we r very less so keep in touch.


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Invite ?*



OnlyAustralia said:


> Anyone waiting for 489(FS) EOI invitation?


Hi,

I'm also waiting for the invite. I applied for 263111 with 60 points on 26th Aug.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

OnlyAustralia said:


> 1. Sponsored must be living in designated Area (u can find list of designated are from their site)
> 2. No, only sister (if she has PR or Citizenship).
> 3. No, sponsored must be real blood or who adopts.


3. Yes, a cousin can be a sponsor.

Just a tip to everyone who's waiting for 489 Family Sponsored invitation and has an occupation that is prorated (Accountants, Business/Systems Analysts, Software Programmers etc), there is virtually no chance of getting invited this fiscal year, with all the backlog for 60 pointers. So I suggest working towards getting additional points.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> 3. Yes, a cousin can be a sponsor.
> 
> Just a tip to everyone who's waiting for 489 Family Sponsored invitation and has an occupation that is prorated (Accountants, Business/Systems Analysts, Software Programmers etc), there is virtually no chance of getting invited this fiscal year, with all the backlog for 60 pointers. So I suggest working towards getting additional points.



I think we have only this option now.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I think we have only this option now.


Why? If you have 65 points including family sponsorship points, that means you have 55 points without it and thus you can also apply for 190 NSW state nomination. Or try to get additional points from English ability or credentialed community language.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Why? If you have 65 points including family sponsorship points, that means you have 55 points without it and thus you can also apply for 190 NSW state nomination. Or try to get additional points from English ability or credentialed community language.


I only want to go to Victoria state, for that I have to score 7 in each (minimum requirement for my profession). That is why I cannot adopt for 190 visa. Only solution I have is to upgrade my scores.


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Invite ?*

Hi, 

Anyone got an invite ?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

No.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

Finally I managed to get in here. haha....
EOI 17/11/2015, 60points, 261313


----------

